# How much should I sell my stove for?



## drtnshtr (Jan 29, 2011)

well I really didnt wanna sell it but it is now collecting dust in the garage. My plans to put it in the basement are not going to happen and my new 5500xl has been working great. I thought about keeping the old whitfield for a back up but now I think maybe since we are in the dead of winter here in ohio it would be the best time to get a decent dollar out of it. Its an advantage 2T that works great. I had to do a little re-wiring when I first got it and the room blower is on high only but you could never tell the difference between low and high on this stove anyway. It is in really good shape and I always keep my stove clean. How much do you guys think it may be worth?


----------



## velotocht (Jan 29, 2011)

drtnshtr:

I would check your local craig's list and see what people are asking  for a similar stove / units.  

You might also consider donating it to a local church or community hall - these guy's are always looking to cut costs.  If you then get a recipet from the charity, the stove's value becomes an income tax deduction in 2011.  Just be careful that you have some sort of record of how the receiver (charity) arrived at the value of the used stove listed on the rec.  A short note from a local pellet stove retailer suggesting a value would suffice - or a print out of a few similar units on Craig's list might also work.

RonB


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jan 29, 2011)

I sold my Whitfield 1996 Avantage Plus insert for $400.00 plus $200.00 for the pipe.  I probably could have asked more for the stove but sold it to a good friend.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 29, 2011)

There is one on craigslist in my area for $400 right now but for that much I think I will keep it. I was hoping for 600-700.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 29, 2011)

If I had the room to store it, I'd clean it really well, oil down all of the interior surfaces that were exposed to the exhaust, place desiccant into the firebox, and plug the air intake and exhaust vent.

You could try to sell it on craigslist for what you think it may be worth first.  One never knows what will or will not sell.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 29, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> If I had the room to store it, I'd clean it really well, oil down all of the interior surfaces that were exposed to the exhaust, place desiccant into the firebox, and plug the air intake and exhaust vent.
> 
> You could try to sell it on craigslist for what you think it may be worth first.  One never knows what will or will not sell.


Im with ya on the storage part smokey I hate to sell this thing. Im really wanting a new bow(archery) though...lol  this stove is like part of the family now almost like a pet  I may list it high and see if anyone bites and if not I will just keep it.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 29, 2011)

drtnshtr said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya on the bow,  I do a bit of hunting, but not with a bow.  Been tempted on occasion but don't care to go through the required course to get the ticket.


----------



## 2400 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't understand it, Whitfield get such high praise on here but they go dirt cheap second hand.  Blows my mind.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 29, 2011)

2400 said:
			
		

> I don't understand it, Whitfield get such high praise on here but they go dirt cheap second hand.  Blows my mind.



Second hand stoves generally take a beating in the used market.  The beating gets worse the older the stove is.

You do have to consider that people also think it is hard to get parts for the older stoves.  They never think of a local machine shop or simple bearing or motor  replacement. 

Then again the ads I've seen on craigslist would also make me shy away if I was just getting started with a pellet stove.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 29, 2011)

Id be happy if I got $500 or so for an older Whitfield.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 29, 2011)

If you lived real close to me I'd say give it away..................... to a fellow pellet head.............


----------



## Countryboymo (Jan 29, 2011)

For anyone curious about value on anything check out www.allofcraigs.com and search all of craigslist not just by area.


----------



## Brett Griffin (Jan 29, 2011)

Very popular stove up here in Canada and a good workhorse for a wood shop or porch. I have sold many and from discription I would ask around 600 - 700 dollars. Good luck


----------



## imacman (Jan 30, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> Id be happy if I got $500 or so for an older Whitfield.



I agree.  

Considering that the stove is anywhere from 11-21 yrs old (manufactured from 1990-2000), $400-500 is a VERY fair price, IMO.   :long:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 30, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> Franks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember imacman, as long as the buyer is happy and thinks they got a good price the deal is what the deal is.


----------

